# Installing Headliners



## MichaelG (Sep 19, 2010)

Hello all. Been hibernating the past couple of months and now that the weather has eased up a bit here in Va. I figured it's about time to get out in the garage again. Yea I know, I'm a _(fill in your own word)_ when it comes to cold weather. Anyway question is: How difficult is it to install headliners? From the stories that I've heard it's better to take it somewhere and have it done but I would much rather do it myself. Any tricks you can pass along or even a good book to recommend?

signed: very apprehensive


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

MichaelG said:


> Hello all. Been hibernating the past couple of months and now that the weather has eased up a bit here in Va. I figured it's about time to get out in the garage again. Yea I know, I'm a _(fill in your own word)_ when it comes to cold weather. Anyway question is: How difficult is it to install headliners? From the stories that I've heard it's better to take it somewhere and have it done but I would much rather do it myself. Any tricks you can pass along or even a good book to recommend?
> 
> signed: very apprehensive


i did mine. wasnt that hard. there are videos on utube showing you how. one trick. go to the office store and pick up a couple dozen of those spring loaded paper clips. you will need those to hold it in place. 
its like anything else. the second time you do it will be much better.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

read this http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/headliner-installed-26753/
not as hard as it seems


----------



## MichaelG (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks guys. Great info. I will give it a go.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL Professional tool. Come on it is a $39 paint sprayer. That guy on the video is killing me. Don't get me wrong you need to be careful and there is no better knowledge then experience, but it isn't rock science. Super 77 in a spray can on two surfaces with the right tack time can do some amazing stuff. Not saying to use it, just that we have had to use it in a pinch before when we where not at the shop.


----------



## stracener (Jul 27, 2010)

X2 on crustysack's link. That's what my son and I used for directions to install the liner in my '72 GTO. Worked well.


----------



## Erikh425 (Sep 24, 2013)

Since this was the main thread that came up on a search for headliner installation I thought I would just add it here rather than start another thread. I just recently installed a headliner using the info here and an online paper that I found. I did not see this other paper anywhere else on this forum so I figured I would add it. It is an excerpt from a book and very informative with pictures. I believe there is a limited number of times you can view the pages before you have to buy it. Looks like a good book to have in the collection anyway. Here it is. 

Auto Upholstery & Interiors: A Do-it-yourself, Basic Guide to Repairing ... - Bruce Caldwell - Google Books


----------

